# Music scene



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wanted to ask the people already out in Dubai what the local live music scene was like? I am really into live music back here in the UK and was wandering if you guys get any of the English bands out there for gigs? I had a quick look on Time Out website and the only date I could see was for 'the stranglers!!' not my bag really.

Any info would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Just wanted to ask the people already out in Dubai what the local live music scene was like? I am really into live music back here in the UK and was wandering if you guys get any of the English bands out there for gigs? I had a quick look on Time Out website and the only date I could see was for 'the stranglers!!' not my bag really.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


Gary, I heard there was going to be a concert very soon, Kylie and Madonna to celebrate the opening of a new mall???? is that what you mean about live music??? I hope not ha ha!

Rgds
James


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Gary, I heard there was going to be a concert very soon, Kylie and Madonna to celebrate the opening of a new mall???? is that what you mean about live music??? I hope not ha ha!
> 
> Rgds
> James


Ha ha, there's only onw thing I'd do with Kylie and it certainly aint listen to her sing! 

I was thinking more along the lines of Kings of Leon, Razorlight, indie stuff like that I am into (new Glasvegas album is a belter by the way...). Not sure they extend their tours to UAE though which is a shame!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I love going to see live music too, particularly unsigned.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> I love going to see live music too, particularly unsigned.



Aye me to Spellbound!,

Gary, if you find any info out regarding live gigs I would happily go, however I am in agreement with you, I think the ME tour schedule of such bands is pretty bare!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Having said that, I saw Stevie Wonder and Nick Cave recently, who were both fantastic (Stevie was let down by the venue).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We have quite a number of live gigs, but they are not exactly cutting edge. To my knowledge the following are all booked.

Queen with Paul Rodgers (Festival City 14th Nov)
Kylie - formal opening at Atlantis Hotel
Paul Weller - part of Desert Rythmn (31 Oct/1st Nov)
Strangers - at IV
Christina Aguilera at Emirates Palace (AD)
Arrested Development

No doubt more events will be announced post-Ramadan. Due to the heat and Ramadan, most gigs are between November and April. Desert Rock is scheduled for 6th & 7th Match next week, buy they have only announced bands for the first day which is 'metal day', the 2nd day being 'rock day'. There are numerous DJs that come out to the clubs too. 

To keep in the loop, check Time Out each week and sign up to email newsletters (ITP etc).


-


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Gary, I heard there was going to be a concert very soon, Kylie and Madonna to celebrate the opening of a new mall???? is that what you mean about live music??? I hope not ha ha!
> 
> Rgds
> James


Kylie and i can make beautiful music together 
No live performances though...sorry!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> We have quite a number of live gigs, but they are not exactly cutting edge. To my knowledge the following are all booked.
> 
> Queen with Paul Rodgers (Festival City 14th Nov)
> Kylie - formal opening at Atlantis Hotel
> ...


Doesn't sound too bad then. Thanks for the heads up Elphaba. This Desert Rock sounds interesting I'll have to look into that when I arrive.

We'll have to start a band up and do some gigs! Bagsy on Lead guitar!!


----------



## Andyp23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good thread; been wondering the same. From what i have heard none of the sort of bands i would go for back home seem to play out there, however occasionally more pop acts do. I have heard that is also due to go up and they are trying to get more names to factor it into tours! 

Mancgary79, aside from the depressing fact you are a blue when you looking to be out? I am moving in the next three weeks, would be good to hook up mate!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Andyp23 said:


> Good thread; been wondering the same. From what i have heard none of the sort of bands i would go for back home seem to play out there, however occasionally more pop acts do. I have heard that is also due to go up and they are trying to get more names to factor it into tours!
> 
> Mancgary79, aside from the depressing fact you are a blue when you looking to be out? I am moving in the next three weeks, would be good to hook up mate!


alright andy, I move out there on the 17th of Octobe, really looking forward to it! Be great to meet up for a beer, from your comment about the mighty blues I take it your a red and in that case from London? 

I will PM you my email and number nearer the time I get out there. Do you have a date for moving yet?


----------

